# Using Beretta 92 mags in a Taurus 92



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a older PT99 my friend has a Beretta 92. His mags fit in mine but don't lock in. I suspect the mag catch is just a little different. Is there any way to standarize to one mag?


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

as far as i can remember, the pt99 mags differ from the pt92/beretta92 mags as where the mag lock hole is in relation to each other. pt92/bar92 maglock hole is lower than the 99. also the "diamond" on the side of the mag is longer on the 92 mags from the 99 mags. i dont know if this makes sense or not but i know i cannot use 99 mags in my taurus. i bought what were suppose to be pt92/beretta92 mags from the gun show and had to take them back.


----------

